# look what we did yesterday.



## test84 (Sep 2, 2007)

they guy is me, the photographer is my friend.
we did this yesterday, it was a strange day.
http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=6368286


----------



## JPH (Sep 2, 2007)

Heh, all the girls on my FaceBook do something like this and post an image of it.

Yours is interesting, though. 
I like the black and white; it suits it very well.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice.


Very strong will to fly i must say!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 2, 2007)

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky,
I think about it every night and day,
spread my wings and fly away,
I believe I can DIE*splat*


----------



## ediblebird (Sep 2, 2007)

do we have your permission to photoshop it?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome!
...and shoppable!







edit: oops, I didn't get permission...


----------



## flai (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Awesome!
> ...and shoppable!
> 
> 
> ...



hrth.


----------



## Upas (Sep 2, 2007)

rofl thats hilarious


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> they guy is me, the photographer is my friend.
> we did this yesterday, it was a strange day.
> http://photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=6368286




Why it was strange?


----------



## ianz (Sep 2, 2007)

hmmmm it could just work if only you had a bigger chair and longer arms


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 2, 2007)

that looks so cool!
i wanna take a picture like that someday


----------



## test84 (Sep 2, 2007)

i dont have that right, i did modelling for it, ask the photographer for his premission, over that link you can find him.


----------



## test84 (Sep 2, 2007)

mthr! that was cool !


----------



## test84 (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> I believe I can fly
> I believe I can touch the sky,
> I think about it every night and day,
> spread my wings and fly away,
> I believe I can DIE*splat*



originally he put a lyric by KREATOR called LEAVE THIS WORLD BEHIND on other sites left to this picture.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 2, 2007)

lol, i can do just pics, but thats kool


----------

